# "Fatal error" in Who's Online...



## Lúthien Séregon (Jan 5, 2004)

*Fatal error: Call to undefined function: exec_header_redirect() in /home/htdocs/thetolkienforum/forumdisplay.php on line 74*

I keep getting this message when I’m trying to access “Who’s Online” today…is there something wrong with my computer, or is this just a random forum error? 

EDIT: Also, I've just discovered that if I type in the address of the page by hand ( online.php? ) it goes there immediately, but not if I try to access the page via the scroll menu titled "Forum Jump".


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 5, 2004)

Lúthien Séregon said:


> *Fatal error: Call to undefined function: exec_header_redirect() in /home/htdocs/thetolkienforum/forumdisplay.php on line 74*
> 
> I keep getting this message when I’m trying to access “Who’s Online” today…is there something wrong with my computer, or is this just a random forum error?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've just discovered that if I type in the address of the page by hand ( online.php? ) it goes there immediately, but not if I try to access the page via the scroll menu titled "Forum Jump".



I think there's some sort of corruption in the site's coding. I've been getting weird stuff with the quote boxes for hours. I still can't figure out if it's my browser or the site. I'm having no problems with any other sites but this one, and only with the quote boxes.

Lotho


----------



## Beorn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> I think there's some sort of corruption in the site's coding. I've been getting weird stuff with the quote boxes for hours. I still can't figure out if it's my browser or the site. I'm having no problems with any other sites but this one, and only with the quote boxes.
> 
> Lotho


We upgrade the software, so there are still a few bugs in it...

And about typing it manually vs. clicking the link. When you type it manually, your computer thinks you want to reload the copy of that it keeps from the last time you went there. Therefore, it's not an updated version. When you click it, your computer knows you want to view the newest copy of it.

- Mike


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 5, 2004)

About the quotations, for me they contract in to their own narrow box with a vertical scroll bar- unless, unluckily for me, the scroll bar fails to load. I don't like it- I don't suppose there's a way I can set it not to do that?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 5, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> About the quotations, for me they contract in to their own narrow box with a vertical scroll bar- unless, unluckily for me, the scroll bar fails to load. I don't like it- I don't suppose there's a way I can set it not to do that?


That will be resolved in the next release candidate of the software. It came out earlier today...I don't know when WM will upgrade though.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 5, 2004)

Beorn said:


> That will be resolved in the next release candidate of the software. It came out earlier today...I don't know when WM will upgrade though.



So it's the software and not me! Frankly, I wish they would just have left it alone, it's been driving me nuts. I can totally do with the big quoteboxes with no scrollbars just fine. But who am I to stand in the way of "progress"?
 

Lotho


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 5, 2004)

Beorn said:


> We upgrade the software, so there are still a few bugs in it...
> 
> And about typing it manually vs. clicking the link. When you type it manually, your computer thinks you want to reload the copy of that it keeps from the last time you went there. Therefore, it's not an updated version. When you click it, your computer knows you want to view the newest copy of it.
> 
> - Mike



Mike, can you clarify a bit? What is the "it" you're referring to, and which link?

Lotho


----------



## Beorn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> Mike, can you clarify a bit? What is the "it" you're referring to, and which link?
> 
> Lotho


The address. When you type http://www.thetolkienforum.com/online.php, your computer just loads the newest copy it has, called the cached copy. The cached copy is loaded directly from your computer, so it comes up quicker. When you click the link to "Who's Online," your computer asks TTF for a new copy, and TTF needs to generate it, then send it over the internet, to your computer.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 5, 2004)

Beorn said:


> The address. When you type http://www.thetolkienforum.com/online.php, your computer just loads the newest copy it has, called the cached copy. The cached copy is loaded directly from your computer, so it comes up quicker. When you click the link to "Who's Online," your computer asks TTF for a new copy, and TTF needs to generate it, then send it over the internet, to your computer.



Aha! Thanks! 

My usual route into the forum is to click the post locator links in the emails that are automatically routed to me from TTF. So I hardly ever go in through "the front door." The other thing I do is click on NEW POSTS. 

Lotho


----------



## Talierin (Jan 5, 2004)

vb3 is annoying the heck out of me.... half the time it logs me out abruptly, or won't even log me in at all...


----------



## Beorn (Jan 5, 2004)

Talierin said:


> vb3 is annoying the heck out of me.... half the time it logs me out abruptly, or won't even log me in at all...


I changed somthing which I _think_ will solve this problem


----------

